# Forum More Stuff Oops!  "My husband had a go....."

## PlatypusGardens

Yah, I've heard that one a few times....  :Rolleyes:  
Went and looked at this one today......       
Plastic profile screwed to the top of the pine...      
Wouldn't you stop half way through, look at it and think "hmm, that doesn't look very good"......?     
I've seen (and rectified) a number of DIY paving attempts but this has to be the worst.   :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

oh ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> oh ...

  
That's what I said too

----------


## commodorenut

You need one of these:

----------


## OBBob

ba ha ha ha ^  
You could build a low deck over it PG then it'd at least be at door height.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You need one of these:

  
Gold 
(Ignoring the poor spelling)

----------


## Bros

Looks alright to me, just different.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Looks alright to me, just different.

  The paving or the spelling.....?

----------


## Bros

> The paving or the spelling.....?

  Both.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

You need any paving done?  
My rates are reasonable    :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

Well if you do it it will look straight and neat (I assume) but with this one it is a feature so visitors will talk about it, a nice neat one will gust get walked on and get ignored.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'll give you his number if you want

----------


## Bros

> I'll give you his number if you want

  Thanks for your concern but don't bother as I'm a pretty straight guy.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Thanks for your concern but don't bother as I'm a pretty straight guy.

  No, I meant for the p...  
nevermind

----------


## OBBob

Lol... Anyway, did you get the job or were you just meant to confirm if it was right or not?  
Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Dunno if I have the job yet.
She really wanted it done before the weekend as hubby is away and gets back Sat.
But I can't fit it in until next week.  
So.....hubby's pride might get in the way of getting someone to fix it up.   :Rolleyes:   
TBH I'm not sure I even WANT to fix this up, short of ripping everything put and making a new frame etc.
If this is what it looks like on the outside, what's going on underneath?
(As we often wondered about Michael Jackson) 
But hey, if they're happy to agree to have me level the area and lay the pavers on his DIY base, I'll do it.
But I'll replace the plastic edge with steel or alloy at least.....    :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

Oh gee... yes you may want to be out of there by the time he gets back.  
Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bros

:What he said:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well I won't be "in" there before he gets back, so.... 
We'll see what happens

----------


## Marc

What are you talking about? That is just dandy!
 I would get half a kilo of grass seeds and sweep them in the joints. in a few month the grass will consolidate the lot.
If you walk past looking the other way you'll never notice the difference.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh a blind man galloping past on a horse wouldn't notice

----------


## ringtail

Looks good from my house PG  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Looks good from my house PG

  Yep haha.

----------


## notvery

To be fair im pretty sure he hasnt finished it yet... just give him a chance and it will get done.. and then he will never be allowed to do any more diy ever again and you will have a bigger mess to fix + anymore jobs that need doing.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Just tell his missus that he's laid them upside down...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> To be fair im pretty sure he hasnt finished it yet... just give him a chance and it will get done.. and then he will never be allowed to do any more diy ever again and you will have a bigger mess to fix + anymore jobs that need doing.

   Haha 
What doesn't show from the photos is how level it isn't.
Unless he's gonna pull them all up and re level it.....  
Still haven't heard back from them as yet.   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Haha 
> What doesn't show from the photos is how level it isn't.
> Unless he's gonna pull them all up and re level it.....  
> Still haven't heard back from them as yet.

  
Maybe you should've given this weeks price and next weeks price!

----------


## Pulse

looks he forgot to sweep the joints...  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Random Username

He's simply aiming for a herringbone pattern, but with square pavers, isn't he?

----------


## wpeter5401

a blind man would be pleased to see it!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well I've got the job.
(Haven't started yet) 
Am a bit concerned what I'll find once I pull the pavers up......  
Will keep you posted.   :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

Check out when hubby isn't there to be helping.

----------


## Marc

Short a few sheet of asbestos or the remains of the family pet ... what else could there be under the sand?

----------


## Random Username

It's not what's under the sand... it's the cat poo in the sand that makes it fun!

----------


## Bros

We've seen the before will we see the after?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> We've seen the before will we see the after?

  Only if it turns out better...   :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

> Well I've got the job.

  
So it'll be a quiet week on the forum then ...

----------


## commodorenut

Remember if he offers to help, your hourly rate suddenly doubles  :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

> So it'll be a quiet week on the forum then ...

  I doubt it as his mind seem to work overtime so if he works at that speed he will be here in a couple of days.

----------


## phild01

I'd like to see the progress in stages.  Looks like Sydney sand over plastic there, would not consolidate well at all.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haha. 
starting this tomorrow so will keep y'all posted   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> I'd like to see the progress in stages.  Looks like Sydney sand over plastic there, would not consolidate well at all.

  
Perhaps a time lapse camera ... or a live web stream could be set up (with beeepbob music in the backgorund)?  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Perhaps a time lapse camera ... or a live web stream could be set up (with beeepbob music in the backgorund)?

  Haha, from a camera mounted on my head?

----------


## OBBob

> Haha, from a camera mounted on my head?

  
Ha ha ... GoPro Extreme Landscaping. You could be the next Ken Block!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Ha ha ... GoPro Extreme Landscaping. You could be the next Ken Block!

  
Will have to mount one on the wheelbarrow pointed at the wheel, and one on the bricksaw, for those action angle shots.   :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

> Will have to mount one on the wheelbarrow pointed at the wheel, and one on the bricksaw, for those action angle shots.

  
If you could find a need to get a powder monkey in to do some blasting that'd really help the cause too!  :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Will have to mount one on the wheelbarrow pointed at the wheel, and one on the bricksaw, for those action angle shots.

  
It's been done https://youtu.be/F0T7MRXSI3M

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Platypus woz 'ere 
(and is now at home drinking beer)    :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

So when do you start?       
Lol... looks a bit better.  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> So when do you start?       
> Lol... looks a bit better.

    :Rolleyes:   
Bunny fugger

----------


## OBBob

Owner is happy and relieved I guess?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Owner is happy and relieved I guess?

  
Yeh all good.
Ol mate was there today but no dramas or awkwardness, which was good.
They want me back to do a path coming off this area and also a bit down the side of the house. 
Not looking forward to that one.
Hand excavation to be done, and the gap is about 800mm wide between house and fence.
In the sun all day and no breeze. 
*sigh* 
Can't afford to pass on it though.    :No:

----------


## OBBob

> Yeh all good.
> Ol mate was there today but no dramas or awkwardness, which was good.
> They want me back to do a path coming off this area and also a bit down the side of the house. 
> Not looking forward to that one.
> Hand excavation to be done, and the gap is about 800mm wide between house and fence.
> In the sun all day and no breeze. 
> *sigh* 
> Can't afford to pass on it though.

  Can't hire a Dingo for a few hours? If nothing else they're fun!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Can't hire a Dingo for a few hours? If nothing else they're fun!

  800mm gap....won't fit. 
There's an aircon at the entry side which pokes out a fair bit, even if there is an 800mm wide Dingo I woldn't get it in...    :No:  
Plus.....rendered wall one side, crappy pine fence on the other
I'd do more damage than good   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## OBBob

Ok,  yeah I think you can get little ones just under 900mm... but a bit tight.

----------


## Marc

Include desmatling and rebuilding the fence in the quote

----------


## Stormwalker

Those pavers on sand remind me of my back area.  I hate my pavers.  When I first bought the house I thought the pavers were a bit dirty so I fired up the Karcher... now I have very uneven pavers, weeds growing through them and a weird spot where the water ponds.  The Karcher blew the sand right out!? 
I've never had that happen before, but I've only ever lived in one place with pavers before this place...

----------

